# Diagnosed with Hosimoto's from biopsy of thyroid - high antibodies, TSH and T3 T4 are normal still but I feel lousy



## Julieho (May 5, 2014)

I was diagnosed when they did a biopsy of my thyroid nodules in January due to high antibodies in the thyroid. I had been through cancer and chemo treatment for two years so they were trying to rule out cancer. The T4 and T3 are normal and in the "good" range my GP said as is the TSH. My Vit D in January was also good.

Because I am a year out from chemo it is hard for me to gauge whether my symptoms are Hosimotos or not but I have developed fibromylagia, osteoarthritis, swings in energy, depression, anxiety, weight gain (for no apparent reason) sleep problems and recently a feeling of bloating and abdominal discomfort.

My docs have not treated my Hosimotos at all with medications yet because they say the T4 and T3 and TSH are normal. Could Hosimoto's be behind any of these symptoms?

I did start a strict gluten free diet in February to help with the arthritis and fibro pain and my doc said it could also help Hosimoto's. I was really good on that for about six weeks and felt generally better, not as bloated, etc. but haven't had less pain. Recently I have cheated on the gluten free and had some gluten again and that may be why I am feeling so bloated and crappy and I am going to try to go back to being strictly gluten free again.

Any other suggestions? Does anyone else have experience with feeling crummy with normal T3 and T4 an TSH but high antibodies?

Thanks for your help.

Julieho


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The antibodies skew the results of the tests some times, so how you feel might not be reflected complexity by your lab results.

Could you share your results and ranges, please?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the board. It is Memorial Day weekend so there may be slow responses!!! Will be anxious to see your recent lab results and the ranges!

In some cases; chemo can mess up the thyroid. Sadly!


----------

